# Bulls get Big Ben!!!!



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/


----------



## Scuff (Dec 27, 2005)

*Ben to Bulls!!*

Chad Ford reporting on espn.com! 4yr 52mil


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

play hard said:


> http://espn.go.com/



YOU SHOW THEM PAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy now DABullz!?????????


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

OK now lets see if Tyson is immediatly shipped.

Contenders next year? It doesn't look bad.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Yes!

In Pax I Trust*


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK DaBullz, I said signing Ben would ease my mind about TT.

Fire Pax Club?


As Kramer (the tv character, not the poster) would say:

"I'm OUT!"


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes!!!!!! OMG I'm Speechless


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Right now I'm calling this an A offseason for the Bulls. 

John Paxson, I am sorry for wavering in my trust.


Happy Boerwinkle is back in da HOUSE!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Barring trade the rotation players are set

Chandler/ Thomas/ Sweetney
Wallace/ Allen
Deng/ Nocioni/ Khryapa
Gordon/Sefolosha
Hinrich/Duhon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

one less year and way cheaper.

I can't believe he left detroit for just one million more per.

but I guess the dissatifaction he conveyed was genuine.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Carmen and Silvey (with Jay Hood and Carmen - I think) had on the the Detroit beat writer Chris Mccoskey(?) right before the news hit - Chris said he was sure Ben was going to be a Bull after talking to him last night, that he felt that Ben thought it was time to move on.

Also, Ben hasn't ever gotten along with his coaches but that doesn't keep him from playing hard every single game.

This is so wild.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Just saw this on ESPN News. Amazing news. Got him for only 4 mil more than the Pistons were offering. 4 for 52 is really the best we could have hoped for.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

We are ready for the Heat


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

holy Snapping Duck Crap!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Ummmm, wow!

How's that going to play out?
Front court of 
C Wallace 35 / Chandler 13
PF Noc 16 / TT 20/ Chandler 12 
SF Deng 32 / Noc 16

Sweetney, Allen and Viktor as reserves

Anyway. Hopefully it's true.

How many people do we actually have under contract now?

Kirk, Du, Ben, Thabo, Deng, Noc, Viktor, Allen, Sweetney, TT, Chandler, Wallace.

That's 12 right there?
That's a nice squad.

How much cash do we have under the cap now? Do we go after anyone else?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We still need to find a big guy who can score a few points. 

Hope Tyson is putting in that most dedicated summer of his career, as promised, and focusing on finding ways to put the ball in the basket every so often.

My God, this is one tough, hardnosed team. Me like.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Happy Fourth of July to us!? I'm so happy right now! I don't think Pax overpaid or gave him too many years. I'm surprised he left Detroit for just a few millions more.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

darlets said:


> Ummmm, wow!
> 
> 
> How much cash do we have under the cap now? Do we go after anyone else?


Not sure, but we have to have 14 players under contract. I bet Luke will be one of 'em.

And now we aren't so young, which is nice. 

Wallace could really have a big impact on someone like Sweetney in showing him the way to take care of yourself. 

I still can't believe this.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is this a joke? Its not April Fools. Wow, thats amazing, great deal for us. Just proves that Detroit was never in consideration imo. There goes Detroit, maybe we can play the leftovers of Detroit in the #1 vs. #8 series? Wow.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What's that you hear...

Detroit Falling, and Chicago Rising


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

This is massive 

I really didn't think we'd get him even though I hoped and could see the logic in why he should come to us ( we'll be stronger in 2 years with him then he would be with the Pistons in 2 years from now - and therefore he has more of a chance to finish out his career with an up and coming contender )

But deep down I didn't believe we'd get him 

IN PAX WE TRUST!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> We still need to find a big guy who can score a few points.
> 
> Hope Tyson is putting in that most dedicated summer of his career, as promised, and focusing on finding ways to put the ball in the basket every so often.
> 
> My God, this is one tough, hardnosed team. Me like.


Well he now has competition for his minutes. From Ben and TT


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Future said:


> Happy Fourth of July to us!? I'm so happy right now! I don't think Pax overpaid or gave him too many years. I'm surprised he left Detroit for just a few millions more.


I really think he wanted out, and all we had to do was beat Detroit's offer to give him an excuse.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Great job Pax.

Perhaps Big Ben just thought it was time to move on (he probably could have waited it out and gotten a better offer w/ DET). Maybe Flip played a part? Who cares... we got our guy!!!

:banana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, he must have really been pissed, we stole him. This is the most I've been excited about a sports acquisition since Nomar in 04
.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

WOW! OMG! 
PAX YOU ARE A GENIOUS!
4 Mil more ! HAHA 
Proves he wasnt commited to Detroit and there were some issues there!

Welcome Big Ben!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It just said its believed to be 4 years 52 million, I think its a little more.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Please let this be true!

If so, Paxon has pulled of a coup! 

Now, here is what I think is next:

The Bulls will look at trades for Chandler but will not give him away. They will have to get value. With Wallace hopefully soon signed, they will look to add post scoring. 

Obviously the Wallace signing ties up most of the cap money, however they should be able to sign a another player or two. It is cap money that will drive the Chandler trade, either this year or next year.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Toughness, veteran leadership, protection for our young guys.

I love this signing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Strengthen the team, and weaken a division rival! I love it!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> Not sure, but we have to have 14 players under contract. I bet Luke will be one of 'em.
> 
> And now we aren't so young, which is nice.
> 
> ...


I can't believe it either. 

Maybe Luke, Pargo and Badsen as 13-15. But wow. Not sure we can add anyone else without upsetting egos.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

:gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Plush4life (May 26, 2006)

Can we compete with the Heat? Yes
Nets? YEs
Cavs? Yes
Pistons? Yes

I honestly think the x factor is if somebody (maybe thabo) can be successful in containing Lebron and Wade in the post season to let kirk and ben breath. Are core is on the incline more than any other team in the east. Im freakin stoked right now boys...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The only trade I've seen for Chandler that I've liked is one with Boozer. Otherwise if its that Hornets deal, just keep Chandler.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Pistons are thinking of signing Bonzi Wells. Lots of Talent, will play will one year and then.........

Can't wait until the 12th. That whole moratorium thing is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana:


What he said!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper:  :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana:


 :clap: 
oh yeah baby.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Let me just say. It was worth it watching our team battle last year undersized and undertalents for this! I LOVE YOU BULLS! Top 5 moment since Jordan left thats for sure.


BTW BRING ON THE BANDWAGON


No tickets next year


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> The Pistons are thinking of signing Bonzi Wells. Lots of Talent, will play will one year and then.........
> 
> Can't wait until the 12th. That whole moratorium thing is going to drive me nuts.


Pistons only have MLE. Would Bonzi sign for that?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Let me just say. It was worth it watching our team battle last year undersized and undertalents for this! I LOVE YOU BULLS! Top 5 moment since Jordan left thats for sure.
> 
> 
> BTW BRING ON THE BANDWAGON
> ...


Then get an HD-TV!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

superdave said:


> Pistons only have MLE. Would Bonzi sign for that?


Possibly. The Kings may not want him back.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Pax has a knack for getting his man 

He wanted Deng and traded for the Phoenix pick to get him 

He wanted Tyrus and went down to get him and picked up what he considers is another asset in Khyrappa at the same time 

And we wanted Thabo more than any other guard / swing wing - and he got him without having to give Duhon away to trade up 

And now he gets his primary target in free agency 

The man is an assasin . You got to give him props


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

And so the year of the Afro Begins..Lets all put our hands together for the 2007 DPOY and newest member of the Bulls Big BEN Wallace 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxauCKNYqao


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey, this is going to push the pitching struggles of the White Sox and the horrible, horrible woes of the Cubs off the sports pages for about two or three days!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hinrich
Gordon
Nocioni
Wallace
Oden

6th: Deng


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Great for the Bulls, they are becoming a scary scary team. LOL at all the Detroit fans saying Wallace wont leave. I learnt to never say things like that in the JJ deal. :biggrin:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Chicago Bulls vs. Detroit Pistons. I felt seeds forming in the last 2 seasons, now its on!!!!

Laugh at us Sheed will you? WE'LL TAKE YOUR DPOY!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

If we could pull a deal for an offensive player like JO, Murphy, or Boozer for Chandler and a filler, we would be scary. Our next year's pick will be low and Knicks will be high, we will be awesome.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Pax has a knack for getting his man .....
> The man is an assasin . You got to give him props


"Paxson for three!!!!"
TT, Thabo and Big Big.


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

your 2007 nba champions Chicago Bulls!!!!! :clap:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This is great long term as well.

A big body to defend our young guys. Help the development of TT and our draft pick next year. (Assuming we go big)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice my signature.

Damn, I hope it works out and Wallace can maintain his superior level of play as he gets older under this contract.

At the very least, this is a signal that Bulls management, including Reinsdorf, is committed to making a run for the championship in 2006-2007.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

how the hell did paxson pull it off and by paying big ben 4yrs at 52 mill wow


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I think if they do indeed trade Chandler this shows how much Pax and Skiles likes TT.
They now have a leader and vet in Ben to take TT under his wing! Brilliant move and i also think its a move for the future of Tyrus Thomas also.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I say now go out and sign Antonio Davis to the league minimum. He's a good leader for this team, and he deserves to get his championship with the Bulls after him helping us get back to being a good team a few years ago. Crawford, Curry, E-Rob, Thomas, are all going to be missing out on the cake, and I heard that Curry really likes cake.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is Tyson Chanlder going to give up his No.3 Jersey for Big Ben??


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Notice my signature.
> 
> Damn, I hope it works out and Wallace can maintain his superior level of play as he gets older under this contract.
> 
> At the very least, this is a signal that Bulls management, including Reinsdorf, is committed to making a run for the championship in 2006-2007.


So glad I called you to give a heads up (even though we didn't talk)!!!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

darlets said:


> This is great long term as well.
> 
> A big body to defend our young guys. Help the development of TT and our draft pick next year. (Assuming we go big)


Yah ..I don't see Tyrus being a frontliner for at least another season ..possibly two 

We don't really have to 

We can afford to bring him on slowly


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats Bulls fans! Great acquisition. The Bulls are my third favorite team, and I'll be looking forward to the next season with a lot of anticipation.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The pistons really excelled when they matched up Ben Wallance with an offensive minded center R.Wallance. This was key to their success. If Ben is really signing then we do need to get a center who can score even if he is a weak defender.

Any ideas.

david


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

I cant wait till the nba season to start..


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

FWIW ... unless a trade comes in for Tyson that absolutely knocks our socks off we really should give him an opportunity to see how he fares playing under a genuine big body like Ben 

Personally I think it will inspire the heck out of him and he'll respond ..maybe a lot more than a lot of people realise 

The only trade I would consider for Tyson right now would be Brad Miller

We get another 3 - 4 years out of Brad and Ben and we have Tyrus and next year's bigman parked in behind these 2 

Our wings and guards are set 

Is Brad Miller available ?


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

giusd said:


> The pistons really excelled when they matched up Ben Wallance with an offensive minded center R.Wallance. This was key to their success. If Ben is really signing then we do need to get a center who can score even if he is a weak defender.
> 
> Any ideas.
> 
> david


Troy Murphy?


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Pax is a mother ****ing GOD 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

giusd said:


> The pistons really excelled when they matched up Ben Wallance with an offensive minded center R.Wallance. This was key to their success. If Ben is really signing then we do need to get a center who can score even if he is a weak defender.
> 
> Any ideas.
> 
> david


That's the key question. Is Pax going to trade Chandler for a Boozer or Murphy... or stand pat with the team as is? I am not sure. Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, Noch... is that enough offense? I'm not sure.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah baby. A team predicated on defense gets the league's best defender! Defense wins championships. I so love this move.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Is Tyson Chanlder going to give up his No.3 Jersey for Big Ben??


 he'll give it up one way or another


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

nice.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This really shakes up the East. This sends the Pistons to the 3rd, maybe 4th best spot, and brings the Bulls up into the top-2 in the East.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> We can afford to bring him on slowly


Yah, we have a number 4 draft pick we can afford to bring along slowly. That a sign of a deep team.
Hopefully N.Y stinks it up next year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Aesop said:


> Troy Murphy?


I _knew_ that'd be the first name up.


Oh, pleeeeeeaaase, Tyson...work on a mid-range J and get a visit from the post move fairy...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard that at the the Predraft camp, Paxson gave Dumars a book called _Free Agency: How to Demand a DNA Test_


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This is amazing. I'm speechless.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.

You gonna love Ben, your D is gonna be one of the best in the league. This makes Chicago top contenders in the east, **** top 3. :banana:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> FWIW ... unless a trade comes in for Tyson that absolutely knocks our socks off we really should give him an opportunity to see how he fares playing under a genuine big body like Ben
> 
> Personally I think it will inspire the heck out of him and he'll respond ..maybe a lot more than a lot of people realise
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind a sign and trade for someone like Chris Kaman over Brad Miller.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Is Tyson Chanlder going to give up his No.3 Jersey for Big Ben??


He damn well better. There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Of course you would.

But Kaman will be maxed out by the clippers.

That kid has game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

How bout moving Chandler & Duhon to Portland for Randolph?

C Wallace
F Randolph / Thomas
F Deng / Nocioni / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha
G Hinrich


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> he'll give it up one way or another


you never know. Wallace could go old school back to his original rookie number of 30.

knowing tysons ego, he may want to keep his number. but then again its big ben your dealing with..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you want Kaman, then just wait one year, Tiago Splitter is a damn near similiar player.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> FWIW ... unless a trade comes in for Tyson that absolutely knocks our socks off we really should give him an opportunity to see how he fares playing under a genuine big body like Ben


I can give you an audio clue how he'll fare under a genuine big body like Ben:

Oh Daddy, Daddy...I've been dirty...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Notice my signature.
> 
> Damn, I hope it works out and Wallace can maintain his superior level of play as he gets older under this contract.
> 
> At the very least, this is a signal that Bulls management, including Reinsdorf, is committed to making a run for the championship in 2006-2007.


 :clap: 

I'm happy to see that from you son. Remove the suspicion and trust in Paxson!

:clap:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> FWIW ... unless a trade comes in for Tyson that absolutely knocks our socks off we really should give him an opportunity to see how he fares playing under a genuine big body like Ben


Yeah I'm one of Chandler's worst critics but I'm starting to think the same thing. The highpoint of his career (no, not scoring the most points but having the most impact on games) was when he was playing alongside AD towards the end of 04-05 season. Maybe playing next to Ben will do the same thing for him.

If you remember, that was when the Bulls had a stretch of something like 25 straight games without giving up 90 (EDIT it was 100 actually but you get the idea) points. With Wallace in the mix I think they could do that and more. 

This is an amazing offseason.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

LoyalBull said:


> Of course you would.
> 
> But Kaman will be maxed out by the clippers.
> 
> That kid has game.


You never know with D.Sterling though. Weren't there rumours that he didn't really want to keep him? 

I think of all the options of bigs, Kaman is the way to go. Id rather a legit 7 footer, over a power forward sized player. I know Big Ben can play center, but with his age his going to need another big sized body, as will the team, espically if we're going to shop Chandler.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Could this also be a way to lure Detroit into giving him a lil more money, I mean nothing is final until he has signed and 1 mil per year more isn't like a big deal. If they do land Wallace then it'll be Chicago Vs. Miami in the ECF


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*How much cap room do we have now for this year's FA market?* Can we get another big? Butler? Anyone? Is this our last signing basically?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Holy ****. 

Paxson for threeeee....











YESSS!!!

:clap:


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

congrats guys. you guys are going to be one of the league's premier draws! 

I love good basketball. Solid top to bottom.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

madox said:


> Yeah I'm one of Chandler's worst critics but I'm starting to think the same thing. The highpoint of his career (no, not scoring the most points but having the most impact on games) was when he was playing alongside AD towards the end of 04-05 season. Maybe playing next to Ben will do the same thing for him.
> 
> If you remember, that was when the Bulls had a stretch of something like 25 straight games without giving up 90 points. With Wallace in the mix I think they could do that and more.
> 
> This is an amazing offseason.


Yes, i hope that Paxson gives the combination of Chandler and Wallace a go, atleast for one year. Because Chandlers value can only go up, and legit 7 footers are always in demand. Whilst we're going to be stuck with Wallace's contract untill the end. I just think we need that 7 footer along side Wallace and to give our lineup some height. To trade Chandler up for a power forward sized player we're lacking that height..


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

*If the bulls can trade chandler for pj brown his contract is up next year so we will have cap money for the 2003 draft class* and imagine if we get oden we will will many championship for many years to come...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Best FA signing of the post-dynasty era(not saying much, though) but we still need a BIG who can score a little down low. Ben's only a _little_ less pathetic than the worse offensive player in the league, TC! Of course, he's leagues ahead defensively. But if we ever want to reach elite status in the EC, we'll have to get a player who can consistently score in the paint. You will never achieve meaningful success in this league w/ a squad strictly depended on jump shooting(like we currently are). Either somebody from our core becomes a rim attacking scorer(high unlikely) or Pax somehow pulls off something(unlikely). 

One thing is for sure though, next year we'll definitely be sporting our best lineup on the court since 97-98 and that IS exciting. What I don't see in the future though is us ever becoming a serious championship contender w/ the current core we've got.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

No we won't we have to extend Hinrich and all the good 2003 guys are going to be extended anyway


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SALO said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Paxson for threeeee....
> 
> ...


I love that shot. If you watch the tape of this shot alot of the players on the bench and even on the floor seem to know it's going in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a prediction for our first league game.

The lineup is:
Hinrich, Duhon, Chandler, Wallace, and Thomas

It nearly shuts down the opposition.

The score is 20-20 - that lineup is incredibly offensively challenged.

And then they start the ol' hack-a-shaq on Ben and we lose.

:biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Outstanding job by Paxson! This is complete justification for the capspace earned in the Rose/Crawford/Curry trades.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Paxson for threeeee....
> 
> ...


Look at that vertical. Looks like about 6"


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Look out for the Bulls.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, Ben Wallace in :rock: , Tyson Chandler out :sigh: 

Tyson will most likely be traded for PJ Brown or someone else now Ben is in Chicago :clap: 

Ben will cost a lot  :twocents:


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

sloth said:


> If you want Kaman, then just wait one year, Tiago Splitter is a damn near similiar player.


but with a great jumper from anywhere on the court, one-on-one ability, a small forward's mobility, a much weaker body, and without good rebounding or defensive skills, and minus thirty pounds of muscle. So, in conclusion, they're alike because...?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Actually DaBullz according to DraftExpress Paxson has a 42" vertical.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a prediction for our first league game.
> 
> The lineup is:
> Hinrich, Duhon, Chandler, Wallace, and Thomas
> ...


Well if we don't score neither do they. We've got incredible length and speed...

I can't wait for a defensive lock down line up of..

Chandler, Wallace, Thomas, Safolosha and Hinrich.

We'd be all arms all over the court. Alot of speed. That would be blocks and steals fiesta..


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> But if we ever want to reach elite status in the EC, we'll have to get a player who can consistently score in the paint.













I believe in maybe, baby! Tonight convinced me.




Everything's coming up Milhouse!


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

just watch what Tyson'll do with someone protecting his rear end, like AD...

now all we need to do is teach Ben and Sweets how to make layups, and...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now we just need the White Sox to win a championship so Reindsorf just goes on a hog wild money spending championship spree.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

In a way, as much as we love Tyrus

Aldridge woulda been perfect next to Big ben.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

The ROY said:


> In a way, as much as we love Tyrus
> 
> Aldridge woulda been perfect next to Big ben.


Maybe but .
I would choose Tyrus any day over Aldridge
Tyrus is going to be huge, i have a feeling, and i wont be able to be taken seriously till it happens but yeah 
Ben will take Tyrus under his wing for sure same playing style!
Ben Will get hard work mentality drilled in to Tyrus head


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

screw you T-mac, Grant Hill, Eddie Jones... that's all I've got to say.

91 people viewing the forum. Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OMG! We are going to be one very good defensive team next year! 

TY Pax!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The ROY said:


> In a way, as much as we love Tyrus
> 
> Aldridge woulda been perfect next to Big ben.


On paper you are right, but I think Big Ben would have had Aldridge crying like a baby next to him...and not in a "My mustache is very wise" cool kid of way.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

OziBull said:


> Maybe but .
> I would choose Tyrus any day over Aldridge
> Tyrus is going to be huge, i have a feeling, and i wont be able to be taken seriously till it happens but yeah
> Ben will take Tyrus under his wing for sure same playing style!
> Ben Will get hard work mentality drilled in to Tyrus head


I feel you.....

I'm happy we have Tyrus also...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> On paper you are right, but I think Big Ben would have had Aldridge crying like a baby next to him...and not in a "My mustache is very wise" cool kid of way.


LMAO!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> I feel you.....
> 
> I'm happy we have Tyrus also...


Now im hoping that Tyrus turns into the Big Ben remix/remakes. Im talking about those good remix/remakes not the crappy ones. A Big Ben remix with added offense. Im actually more happy in the fact that we got Big Ben to help out Tyrus more than anything, since he'll probably take around 2-3 years to create his own niche in the leauge and by that time Big Ben wouldn't mind taking a secondary role behind him. Its looking good...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I love this signing in principle, but I don't think that Tyson, Tyrus, and Ben can coexist in a frontcourt. Something's gotta give.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Holy Crap!!!!! Ben coming to us . . . This is huge!!

AND we didn't overpay for him! PAX, I grow more impressed everyday . . . 

What a banner summer for us already! I'd still like to see us grab a big who can actually score though.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Marc Stein is on ESPN News and just reported that the actual figure will be closer to 4 years and 60 million rather than the 52 million earlier reported. Stein seems to be going on a gut feeling though and no real inside knowledge so take that for what its worth.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

BULLS23 said:


> Holy Crap!!!!! Ben coming to us . . . This is huge!!
> 
> AND we didn't overpay for him! PAX, I grow more impressed everyday . . .
> 
> What a banner summer for us already! I'd still like to see us grab a big who can actually score though.


zach randolph?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ESPN 



> One potential opportunity, according to sources, is New Orleans, which is mulling a Chandler-for-P. J. Brown swap. Brown is in the last year of his contract, which would give the Bulls even more cap relief next season.
> 
> The Bulls also have explored Chandler trade scenarios with the Hawks (via an Al Harrington sign-and-trade) and the Warriors.


I'd love to have Al replace Tyson. He'd be a good fit next to Big Ben. Otherwise, if Tyson remains. I can deal with it. I can see Wallace giving him some tips/guidance. But, I hope Tyson can improve upon playing next to him. The thing I like the most now is..._We were the best defensive team, but now the Refs will know that since we have the image of defense with da'Fro!_

*Question: How much cap room do we have left now?* Can we add another FA? Jackie Butler? Nazr? Anyone else?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> On paper you are right, but I think Big Ben would have had Aldridge crying like a baby next to him...and not in a "My mustache is very wise" cool kid of way.


Yeah I'm thinking Richard Pryor type crying in Stir Crazy when he has to share the cell with Grossburger

Or Jim Carrey type crying when he's in the toilet at the gas station in Dumb and Dumber and C Bass walks in looking for "some manly love"


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

i would love paxson to wait on the chandler trade until after the first game of the season, and 
to have skiles put this lineup:

kirk
thabo
noc
tyson/tyrus
wallace

...just to see our opponent get hopping mad about us getting every single rebound and just 
smothering them with defense. the final score would be:

bulls 70
opponent 45

tyson/noc/tyrus/wallace screams: 87


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder what Isiah Thomas is feeling right now? 

Also, will this bring Jay Mariotti out of his "vacation" to write a column damning JR with faint praise?

And is Sam Smith pulling his hair out for being scooped?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

YES! Can you say title contenders?! :rbanana: 

I hope Pax will give Tyson a chance though. I'd like to see how this would work with him and Ben together...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Tyson will be gone.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Good Job Pax!

Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

and how bad is it for detroit that they get nothing, and will have to face ben 4 times, and see him twice in motown.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I just want people to realize we need Chandlers height and frame at 7 foot.

Without him we are lacking alot of height. I want to see Paxson giving the lineup of Wallace/Chandler a go. The biggest gripe about that lineup is the scoring of them two. But if you think about all the offensive boards they can get amoungst themselves. They can easily score 15-20 pts per just on put backs and lobs each game. 

7 footers are hard to come by, and to trade Chandler away, its going to take a trade in the future to obtain a 7 footer, which will cost an arm and a leg. I think his height alone and his frame is worth keeping him. Just remember that if we trade him, our frontline will consist of only 6'8 players, and that will be a mighty short team.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Oh man I'm loving this. Detroit is certainly feeling it now.. but just wait til the season starts. Losing a great deal of defensive intensity in their lineup will expose them big time. I predict none of their players make the all star team this year..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

OFFICIAL NOW...

The deal is for 4 years and 60 million, not 52 million. The Pistons last offer was 4 years/51.5 million. Paxson upped his offer. The deal with New Orleans seems to be legit. Chandler for PJ Brown. I'm sure there will be other players involved (the Malik/Chandler for J.R. and PJ seems most likely). All this coming off of ESPN News and a Detroit beat writer.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How much do you figure the Bulls buying out Tim Thomas factored into the equation? I now am glad the Bulls bought out Thomas's deal and made both Tim happy and Tellem happy.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I just want people to realize we need Chandlers height and frame at 7 foot.
> 
> Without him we are lacking alot of height. I want to see Paxson giving the lineup of Wallace/Chandler a go. The biggest gripe about that lineup is the scoring of them two. But if you think about all the offensive boards they can get amoungst themselves. They can easily score 15-20 pts per just on put backs and lobs each game.
> 
> 7 footers are hard to come by, and to trade Chandler away, its going to take a trade in the future to obtain a 7 footer, which will cost an arm and a leg. I think his height alone and his frame is worth keeping him. Just remember that if we trade him, our frontline will consist of only 6'8 players, and that will be a mighty short team.



Agreed, I'd like to at least give Tyson/Big Ben a year to see how much havok they can wreck on the boards. 

Trading Chandler for PJ? ick. maybe 5 years ago, not now.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

The shift of power is with the bulls in the central division. how many games do u think motown will win?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> The shift of power is with the bulls in the central division. how many games do u think motown will win?


45


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I think Tyson, Tyrus and Big Ben can co-exist just fine. While Ben is still highly productive (the next two years presumably), Tyrus will still be learning the ropes realistically. Once Ben starts to decline, Tyrus will be ready to step into a much bigger role. I think the minutes will work themselves out just fine, but if we need to make a move two years from now, then we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

On another note, Ben's signing will probably mean good things for Tyson. I think there is a very good player inside Chandler waiting to break out, but he simply can't handle all the pressure himself inside. Ben will obviously ease that pressure and I think bring out Chandler's confidence and real ability in the process.

I'm also eager to see how some of our other young guys respond to Big Ben's presence. I think they will develop a certain swagger knowing Big Ben's got their back. I think Gordon is going to turn into the player Chauncey did when Ben came to town.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> OFFICIAL NOW...
> 
> The deal is for 4 years and 60 million, not 52 million. The Pistons last offer was 4 years/51.5 million. Paxson upped his offer. The deal with New Orleans seems to be legit. Chandler for PJ Brown. I'm sure there will be other players involved (the Malik/Chandler for J.R. and PJ seems most likely). All this coming off of ESPN News and a Detroit beat writer.


Yup. Chris McCosky from Detroit Free Press.

*ESPN dude: * Do you think that Paxson is done dealing? Or is going to stay pat?
*McCosky: * Paxson has another big one up his sleave. Look to see Tyson Chandler traded to New Orleans for PJ Brown. Brown's 8M would come off the books after next season.... you gotta like what Paxson is doing with the Bulls.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey, I just heard the news!!!!!

:woot:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sloth said:


> It just said its believed to be 4 years 52 million, I think its a little more.


Well, looks like I was right. 4 year 60 million, not bad.

Now what about PJ Brown, Luol Deng, and Tyrus Thomas for Kevin Garnett?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is 

*incredible!*

pax! _way to go!!_

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

it's funny to me how when people used to talk about this summer's free agents, it was always about gooden harrington and nene. and whenever somebody dared mention ben wallace's name, he would immidiately get shut down with a "never gonna happen"

is it time for a "hey-what's-that-on-the-right?-I-don't-know-but-the-left-looks-just-as-exciting!" dance? i think so :banana:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Congratulations, guys. I can't help but think that I played a small part in this acquisition.

Pax is a golden god. Always has been.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

sloth said:


> Now what about PJ Brown, Luol Deng, and Tyrus Thomas for Kevin Garnett?


Ty Thomas is the future of this franchise, he wont be traded anytime soon.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> this is
> 
> *incredible!*
> 
> ...


just wait until the o6/07 bulls hit the floor, it could be a bust with wallace having no offensive skill, and everyone would be saying **** u Pax. And 3 years down the road where wallace just cant peform.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Aesop said:


> sloth said:
> 
> 
> > :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana:
> ...


what he said that he said!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> just wait until the o6/07 bulls hit the floor, it could be a bust with wallace having no offensive skill, and everyone would be saying **** u Pax. And 3 years down the road where wallace just cant peform.


There is no need to **** on our party.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im actually more happy in the fact that we got Big Ben to help out Tyrus more than anything, since he'll probably take around 2-3 years to create his own niche in the leauge and by that time Big Ben wouldn't mind taking a secondary role behind him. Its looking good...


That's been my thinking. Both for him and Tyson (I'm really hoping we keep Tyson and that Ben rubs off on him as well). 

People are clamoring for Randolph and Harrington etc, who are just 6'9". We would be tiny at 6'3" 6'3" 6'7" 6'9" 6'8".


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> just wait until the o6/07 bulls hit the floor, it could be a bust with wallace having no offensive skill, and everyone would be saying **** u Pax. And 3 years down the road where wallace just cant peform.


you know what? go rain on someone elses parade!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is no need to **** on our party.


Yes there is. Every Pistons fan has been saying for a while now that Ben has been declinging of late. He played horribly against Miami. 

Just because it feels good to finally have a star sign with us does not mean that signing that star was a good move.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is no need to **** on our party.


All im saying is, dont get too hyped up over the deal.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Pax has a knack for getting his man...
> 
> 
> He wanted Tyrus and went down to get him and picked up what he considers is another asset in Khyrappa at the same time
> ...


that's it. we should be the first team to give their gm a nickname (that's about his managing, rather than about his playing days)

the assassin? i like it.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> All im saying is, dont get too hyped up over the deal.


Why not? After all its our team, I dont want "outsiders" to tell me how should I feel about my team's moves. 

Thanks Pax!

Welcome Big Ben!

Huge night!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know what? go rain on someone elses parade!


he can rain wherever he wants to


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Chicago Bulls vs. Detroit Pistons.  I felt seeds forming in the last 2 seasons, now its on!!!!
> 
> Laugh at us Sheed will you? WE'LL TAKE YOUR DPOY!


can't wait to see big ben guarding sheed next year.

question: do you get 2 blocks for knocking off a shot + a smile in one swoop?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Yes there is. Every Pistons fan has been saying for a while now that Ben has been declinging of late. He played horribly against Miami.
> 
> Just because it feels good to finally have a star sign with us does not mean that signing that star was a good move.


4-time DPOY, 6 straight seasons of 11 rpg, 31 going on 32 (same as Rasheed), takes amazing care of his body, won't be asked to play the minutes he played with Detroit (because of our depth). I think its a good signing.


----------



## epic (Mar 16, 2004)

i'm shocked that this went through but it's great great news! we're now one of the best in the East.

although it does mean Chandler is gone. i would have liked to see him play alongside Ben but i'll get over it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Yes there is. Every Pistons fan has been saying for a while now that Ben has been declinging of late. He played horribly against Miami.


Detriot fans just want to blame things on something. Sure he's getting old, but he's still better than any other C in the East not named Shaq.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Notice my signature.
> 
> Damn, I hope it works out and Wallace can maintain his superior level of play as he gets older under this contract.
> 
> At the very least, this is a signal that Bulls management, including Reinsdorf, is committed to making a run for the championship in 2006-2007.


hell, it froze over


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

we have people that can score gordan hinrich noc deng i also think that Sefolosha and tyrus will be able to score tyrus is a good shooter i heard that during a workout he made 22 of 33 3,s

*no matter we know the bulls are gong to fun to watch* :cheers:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Great addition to your team. Congrats. Big Ben is the best post defender to come to Chicago since Dennis Rodman. I believe that this move is a big time push to elite status.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Detriot fans just want to blame things on something. Sure he's getting old, but he's still better than any other C in the East not named Shaq.


The only reason he got negative press is because of his horrendous offensive production during the playoffs this year. Look at the Bulls post players from this past season. At worst, we break even on the offensive end and become far superior on the defensive end. Don't forget we added Tyrus and will probably be dealing Chandler for a PF who can score and is over 6'10''.

PG-Hinrich
SG-Gordon
SF-Deng
PF-Nocioni
C-Ben Wallace

Duhon(PG)
Thabo(SG/SF)
Tyrus(SF/PF)
P.J. Brown(C)

That would be my guess. Against bigger teams we'll start PJ, slide Noc to the 3 and bring Deng off the bench.


----------



## Tim-may (May 24, 2006)

sloth said:


> :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :dpepper: :vbanana: :banana:


 :banana:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Excellent! We should be very fun to watch next year. I hope we keep Tyson to learn from Big Ben and give us 2 very solid post defenders. Our defense will be rediculous, and we'll still have many talented perimeter players on offense to go with our bigs who can set screens, roll to the basket, offensive rebound and dunk. Big Ben's scoul alone should do wonders for our interior defense over the next 4 years.

PG-Kirk Hinrich-#12-6’3",190lbs
SG-Ben Gordon-#7-6’2",192lbs
SF-Luol Deng-#9-6’9",220lbs
PF-Andres Nocioni-#5-6’7”,225lbs
C-Ben Wallace-#3-6’9",240lbs
--------------------------------------------
PG-Chris Duhon-#21-6’1",193lbs
~SG-Thabo Sefolosha-#2-6’7”,207lbs
SF-Viktor Khryapa-#38-6’8",205lbs
~PF-Tyrus Thomas-#24-6’8”,217lbs
C-Tyson Chandler-#3-7’1",235lbs
PF-Michael Sweetney-#50-6’8",260lbs
C-Malik Allen-#35-6’10",255lbs


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh oh. mariotti on espn news right now.

calls it a "marquis" move.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations Bulls fans. The Bulls have built us a fine playoff roster


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The up and coming best defense in the league just lost the up and coming moniker.

Anything --_anything_ -- to get our interior better is a good move. I hope Gordon isn't shipped in a deal, as he has too special of a skillset (pure, unadulterated scoring) to be traded away. Excellent move, Pax.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> uh oh. mariotti on espn news right now.
> 
> calls it a "marquis" move.


 :laugh: 

I'm sorry I missed that.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Bulls Win The Championship Next Year!!!! Guarentee!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It feels great to have FAs finally show legit interest. Now we got a face for our identity, and the refs and the rest of the league will know what hits them in the face.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

superdave said:


> Yup. Chris McCosky from Detroit Free Press.
> 
> *ESPN dude: * Do you think that Paxson is done dealing? Or is going to stay pat?
> *McCosky: * Paxson has another big one up his sleave. Look to see Tyson Chandler traded to New Orleans for PJ Brown. Brown's 8M would come off the books after next season.... *you gotta like what Paxson is doing with the Bulls.*


I do like what Pax is doing. I very much do.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Ben Wallace + Ben Gordon = the bens...the benz?...the bends?

The Chicago Bulls, giving the NBA the bends


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Snuffleupagus said:


> Ben Wallace + Ben Gordon = the bens...the benz?...the bends?
> 
> The Chicago Bulls, giving the NBA the bends


Don't forget Benny.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> DETROIT (AP) -- Free-agent center Ben Wallace is leaving the Detroit Pistons to sign with the Chicago Bulls, a person within the NBA said Monday.
> 
> The person, who spoke to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity because NBA free agents can't officially sign contracts until July 12, said the Pistons offered Wallace a four-year contract worth about $50 million. That would have made him the highest-paid player on the team next season with a salary of $11.5 million.
> 
> ...


<br>


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just heard the news. I'm ecstatic. The fire pax club can die in peace now.

Thoughts:

1. Wish we still had Eddy now.
2. Karl Malone kept his body up till he was 35+. I think Ben can.
3. How will the Bulls perform with expectations hanging on them now? Not sure.
4. Dumars needs Darko back. Now.
5. This thread is missing posts from a couple of posters I look forward to hearing from.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jeez, you take a few days off for a mini-vacation, and you miss a hell of a lot.

I'm stunned that Detroit let Wallace go, and happy for the Bulls (it feels great to actually acquire one of these guys for once instead of ending up getting **** upon), but the fact that they would let him go worries me a bit. I guess Dallas made a similar decision with Nash and that worked out pretty good for the team that acquired him, though.

I said all along that the Bulls had to go strong and hard at Wallace, and it paid off. Still, I question whether we need what he brings, particularly with Tyrus Thomas in the fold. If there's another shoe left to drop this offseason, I hope to God it's for someone who can put the ball in the basket. The rumored Chandler for Brown deal would be disastrous, imo, both long and short term. 

Perhaps we can hold off on chiseling Joe Dumars's name into the Hall of Fame -- you can't trade away Darko and then not re-sign Ben Wallace in a span of 5 months. Terrible, terrible job.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm stunned that Detroit let Wallace go, and happy for the Bulls (it feels great to actually acquire one of these guys for once instead of ending up getting **** upon), but the fact that they would let him go worries me a bit.


Did they let him go...or did he walk out on them?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> Did they let him go...or did he walk out on them?


Read the article I posted above.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

sloth said:


> Read the article I posted above.


Thanks. 

He walked.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He walked.


No Dumars wouldn't give him the offer he deserved.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

not to mention the long slow deep stare from skiles.


:cowboy:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

As TomB wrote hilariously earlier in this thread, "Everything's coming up Millhouse!"

Absolutely god damn right it is. 

I almost feel as though I can change my signature. 

Paxson is a terrific GM. Literally everything the Bulls have become as a team is directly traceable to him. As fans, we are very fortunate to have him as our GM. On paper, his plan has worked as well as anyone could reasonably expect in an obscenely short amount of time. Especially considering he blew up what he inherited for basically nothing but future considerations. Well played.

What is to become of K4E's capspace jersey avatar? :wink:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> It feels great to have FAs finally show legit interest. Now we got a face for our identity, and the refs and the rest of the league will know what hits them in the face.


And for that, I believed this year's team (05-06) ENDED up being better than last year's team (04-05), because they finally established their identity. Everything Paxson has done this offseason shows that he wants to continue that identity as the best undersized defense in the league (a complete Shakespearean foil to Phoenix).

If that is all Paxson does, a lot of hope rests on Michael Sweetney to keep on refining his post game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

sloth said:


> No Dumars wouldn't give him the offer he deserved.


Reading between the lines, I read that he he decided to walk. C'mon. If he was serious about staying, he'd make it happen.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anything interesting in Chad Ford's 'This is how it went down for the Bulls to get Wallace' article?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> not to mention the long slow deep stare from skiles.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Skiles blinked in about 3 seconds.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Been in the works for a while if the rumors are right...not the first time I've heard this...

http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2316241&postcount=9


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Anything interesting in Chad Ford's 'This is how it went down for the Bulls to get Wallace' article?


 he thinks the bulls overpaid. 

the new rules favor offense and the bulls are still challenged offensively. 

bulls must find a consistent low post scorer.



> If they don't find a consistent low-post scorer (the Bulls are shopping Chandler looking for one) they could be in a position similar to the one the Pistons found themselves in last season: plenty of defense, but no offense to speak of.
> 
> If that happens, it will be the ultimate irony for Wallace. He left thinking that he'd written the obituary of the franchise. Instead, it might be Big Ben and the Bulls for whom the bell tolls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> he thinks the bulls overpaid.
> 
> the new rules favor offense and the bulls are still challenged offensively.
> 
> bulls must find a consistent low post scorer.


His name is chad. For that reason, bullies constantly beat him up and took his lunch money as a child. It shows as an adult now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> he thinks the bulls overpaid.
> 
> the new rules favor offense and the bulls are still challenged offensively.
> 
> bulls must find a consistent low post scorer.


Interesting take. He makes good points. I think a lot of our season hinges upon the maturation of Ben and Luol in particular. Luol finally gets an offseason. And Ben, I hope can manage a 20ppg season.

But the X-Factor will be Tyrus. Can he make an impact like Ben his rookie year? It is a lot to ask for. But that can take us to an entirely new level.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

The Pistons had plenty of defense last year, but no offense? That's rather inaccurate. In the regular season, it was the opposite. The offense was high octane - they ran the ball, moved it around effectively in the half court and were very difficult to stop. Defensively, they didn't put much effort, but remained an excellent defensive team, though at times lazy. In the playoffs, neither offense nor defense were excellent, except in Game 6 against the Cavs (their defense was tenacious). Offensively in the playoffs, they struggled, but not because they lacked scorers. They had good looks but couldn't knock down the shots.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good job. They got the best player in free agency at a reasonable deal. Pax was smart enough not to go overboard in his offer, and we paid a reasonable amount without blindly going overboard.

Pax played his hand very well.

Now, we've got about $5.6M left. The smart move is to go a bit further. We've got the ability to trade Sweetney, I'd imagine, and open up another $2.7M. That'd give us $8.3M. I say we swing for the fences and try to land another major player. Gooden or Harrington can be gotten for that. Keep Chandler. Get everyone and go for broke now. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I also think Pax has one more big move up his sleeve. And that isn't just a PJ Brown - Tyson possible trade.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

the saying "hes getting old" getting real tiring tell that to nash (two time mvp), shaq (won another title lets not say it was all wade because shaq was a presence), and to a non basketball extent hopkins (for any boxing fans he seem to get better as he got older). oh yea malone and stockton too and yes ben keeps his body in shape similar to those bball players.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Good job. They got the best player in free agency at a reasonable deal. Pax was smart enough not to go overboard in his offer, and we paid a reasonable amount without blindly going overboard.
> 
> Pax played his hand very well.
> 
> Now, we've got about $5.6M left. The smart move is to go a bit further. We've got the ability to trade Sweetney, I'd imagine, and open up another $2.7M. That'd give us $8.3M. I say we swing for the fences and try to land another major player. Gooden or Harrington can be gotten for that. Keep Chandler. Get everyone and go for broke now. In for a penny, in for a pound.


If $5.6M is > MLE, then the Bulls are still players for a lot of RFAs.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> If $5.6M is > MLE, then the Bulls are still players for a lot of RFAs.


Ding ding ding. I'm sure Paxson knew exactly what he could offer and still have enough left to make another RFA a reasonable deal. The age thing really doesn't come into play for another two years. KG is on 30, Wallace is on 32. Nobody suggests KG is in rapid decline. We do need a post scorer with some height. The only reason Chandler for PJ makes sense is to free up enough money to re-sign Hinrich, BG, Deng, and Noc to contracts.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I also think Pax has one more big move up his sleeve. And that isn't just a PJ Brown - Tyson possible trade.


That's how I feel too.

But P.J. Brown being from Louisiana and making Tyrus comfortable does make sense. I don't like it but I could see why Pax would do it.

J.R. Smith, Chris Duhon, Viktor Khyrapa & Michael Sweetney...might not be the biggest names, but a package of some of those could nab us a decent big, atleast a back up C


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Good job. They got the best player in free agency at a reasonable deal. Pax was smart enough not to go overboard in his offer, and we paid a reasonable amount without blindly going overboard.
> 
> Pax played his hand very well.
> 
> Now, we've got about $5.6M left. The smart move is to go a bit further. We've got the ability to trade Sweetney, I'd imagine, and open up another $2.7M. That'd give us $8.3M. I say we swing for the fences and try to land another major player. Gooden or Harrington can be gotten for that. Keep Chandler. Get everyone and go for broke now. In for a penny, in for a pound.


I thought the latest news was that we signed Ben to 4-years $60mil. If so and it follows the standard 8% raise in annual salary, he would make:
2006: 13.32mil
2007: 14.38mil
2008: 15.53mil
2009: 16.77mil

That would leave us 3.4mil left in FA dollars if the 16.7mil figure from ESPN is correct.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Now, we've got about $5.6M left.


How certain are you of that figure. Not doubting you, just wondering if the number is cold fact. ESPN has the Bulls having closer to 3 million left.

With that money the Bulls should go after Butler IMO.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The question is, does ESPN include Othella's salary? I believe it is a team option, and his salary is about 3 mil? Can anyone verify this?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> With that money the Bulls should go after Butler IMO.


I'd be very content with a Wallace + Butler offseason.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If $5.6M is > MLE, then the Bulls are still players for a lot of RFAs.


I'm not sure, depends on the numbers, but my guess is they can still be players if they want to. They could also offer Duhon and Sweetney in a sign and trade for Al Harrington.

The way I see it, now that we've got one good player, and we still have some options. Now we swing for the fences and add another one. Get Harrington or Gooden, keep Chandler, and bust some serious *** next year:

G Hinrich, Gordon, Thabo, Khyrapa
F Harrington, Deng, Nocioni, Thomas
C Wallace, Chandler

That could work.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

For those who say we will struggle on offense, we have all of the significant players from last year still on the roster and we didn't struggle that bad scoring. We will be a running team for sure with the rebounders, shot blockers, and guys who can steal the ball. I just don't see this major problem because we don't have a big time low post scorer. Most teams don't.

Saying that, I would now be for a Chandler for Harrington/Boozer/Gooden.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I'd be very content with a Wallace + Butler offseason.


me too

Wallace/Butler/Thomas/Sefolosha?

i'd love it


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Salvaged Ship said:


> For those who say we will struggle on offense, we have all of the significant players from last year still on the roster and we didn't struggle that bad scoring. We will be a running team for sure with the rebounders, shot blockers, and guys who can steal the ball. I just don't see this major problem because we don't have a big time low post scorer. Most teams don't.
> 
> Saying that, I would now be for a Chandler for Harrington/Boozer/Gooden.


it's not really about having a bit time low post scorer. it's about having a consistent one. the guy doesn't have to give you 20 a night but if we could get atleast 14 a night from one big..we'd be alot better


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Couple of interesting questions come up from the Ben Wallace signing:

1. How many times this next year will the Bulls hold the opposition to less than 85 points per game?

2. How many times (assuming a front line of Ben Wallace, Tyke, & Noce/Luol) will the Bulls out board the opposition?

3. What will be the increase in the APG for both Kirk and Chris Duhon (Ben Wallace can catch the ball and he knows what to do with it once he's got it; he's going to be in heaven playing down low on the Bulls team)?

Just a few interesting questions to be considered....

Nice work, Pax. You done good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I thought the latest news was that we signed Ben to 4-years $60mil. If so and it follows the standard 8% raise in annual salary, he would make:
> 2006: 13.32mil
> 2007: 14.38mil
> 2008: 15.53mil
> ...


Yeah, I think you're right... I was going off the first post in the thread, which said something like $53M.

Still, I don't think the substance of what I wrote is wrong. We're still under the cap, and given the options we have available for moving guys to get further under the cap or executing sign and trades (principally Duhon and Sweetney), I think we're still players and a guy like Harrington or Gooden is still well within or grasp is we go for it.

Given the addition of Wallace, offering Duhon and Sweetney in a sign and trade for Harrington makes a whole lot of sense. We'd get a guy who can score both inside and out and give us an immediate scoring boost. Given the flexibility we still have, I'd love that deal, and it still gives us Chandler as a long-term cog to keep around and eventually supplant Wallace with.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Would u guys be interested in darius miles and zach randolph?Z-bo,Miles,Blake 2 second rounders? for Gordon,Sweetney or chandler?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I personally wouldn't be interested in anyone from the Blazers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> Would u guys be interested in darius miles and zach randolph?Z-bo,Miles,Blake 2 second rounders? for Gordon,Sweetney or chandler?


there's no way we'd take all those contracts

I for one, am not opposed to taking Randolph for Chandler though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> Would u guys be interested in darius miles and zach randolph?Z-bo,Miles,Blake 2 second rounders? for Gordon,Sweetney or chandler?


Your kidding, right?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

isnt it crazy how 2 years ago ya'll started out 0-9 and now u fastforward 2 years and u guys are gonna be title contenders???? what a freakin trip!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> isnt it crazy how 2 years ago ya'll started out 0-9 and now u fastforward 2 years and u guys are gonna be title contenders???? what a freakin trip!


That'd be the kool-aid talking. After we start 9-0, then it's reality!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations Bulls fans. If Big Ben doesn't lose a step this summer you guys just got really really scary.



The ROY said:


> How bout moving Chandler & Duhon to Portland for Randolph?
> 
> C Wallace
> F Randolph / Thomas
> ...


But what is Portland going to do with Duhon? They're already flush with point guards (Steve Blake -- whom I'm sure Duhon remembers from their ACC wars; Jarrett Jack; new guy Sergio Rodriguez and Dan Dickau, who's coming off a serious injury and was just acquired from Boston in the trade that sent Sebastian Telfair out of Portland).


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Yeah, I think you're right... I was going off the first post in the thread, which said something like $53M.
> 
> Still, I don't think the substance of what I wrote is wrong. We're still under the cap, and given the options we have available for moving guys to get further under the cap or executing sign and trades (principally Duhon and Sweetney), I think we're still players and a guy like Harrington or Gooden is still well within or grasp is we go for it.
> 
> Given the addition of Wallace, offering Duhon and Sweetney in a sign and trade for Harrington makes a whole lot of sense. We'd get a guy who can score both inside and out and give us an immediate scoring boost. Given the flexibility we still have, I'd love that deal, and it still gives us Chandler as a long-term cog to keep around and eventually supplant Wallace with.


I don't think the substance is wrong either. It would have definately been much more significant if we still had around the MLE (which is probably where the 4-year $52 mil number came from). Lets hope that it is actually the lower amount.


----------



## Chi-City (Jul 13, 2005)

*haha his face looks like a BULL!*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sam smith heaps the praise




> *Acquiring the defensive dynamo stamps the Bulls as title contenders*
> 
> 
> *There's an exclusive club in the NBA. It admits only the best, those most motivated and most celebrated. It's the club for championship contenders.
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> This time, acting with more commitment and an open wallet, the Bulls smothered the competition for Wallace and overwhelmed the Detroit offer. The Pistons on Monday tried last-minute attempts at a sign-and-trade with the Knicks and the 76ers, but Wallace rejected both opportunities to come to the Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

more from the sam story:



> So the Bulls moved aggressively in going to Detroit to meet with Wallace. His wife is due to give birth to their third child soon so Wallace didn't want to travel.
> 
> *He was engaging and even told Bulls coach Scott Skiles he desired a tougher brand of coaching. Skiles didn't seem to have a problem with that. The Bulls responded with an offer averaging close to $14 million per season. It seemed the limit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Man oh man, I so love this deal!!! I just can't believe it still. I would love to still have chandler but having those two big contracts would eat alot of the bulls money. I wish we could get more than brown and smith but seeing as reported that the hornets would eat up the remaing years of chandler's contract all but makes so much sense for pax and the bulls. That would free up more cash to give extensions to our core players and maybe would have a shot at next years free agent crop. :biggrin:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I just wanted to drop by and congratulate Bulls fans on signing Big Ben. It's a great move for you guys and it will hopefully pay off with a division title next year.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

This is big, but I still won't count out the Pistons or Cavs.


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

Grate news. I love BigBen's style!!!

Estern Conference Finals for Bulls? 

Tyson done in Chicago??? I think so


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

It's not that we're counting those teams out, it's now that we are a legitimate problem for those teams as opposed to just being a nuisance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard he signed with the Bulls so he could have Tyrus Thomas' baby sitting services for his 3rd child.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Chi-City said:


> *haha his face looks like a BULL!*


He looks kind of skinny in that pic. I guess being on the same team as Tyson will do that to you


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice to see a FA choose the Bulls.

Nice job Pax.

Don't dump Chandler for an exp deal.


Looks like next year will be our best chance for a title.... unless the lotto pays off.


Should be a fun ride. We have a MAN in the middle.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Nice to see a FA choose the Bulls.
> 
> Nice job Pax.
> 
> ...



_THE_ MAN..._IN_ THE MIDDLE...

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

I believe I can sum up my feelings in 3 words: You go, Pax.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we should restructure chandlers contract to get more cap space. and i hope chandler gives his 3 to wallace


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> we should restructure chandlers contract to get more cap space. and i hope chandler gives his 3 to wallace


 NBA contracts can't be restructured, you are thinking of the NFL.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't really say anything that hasn't been said already, but this is the most optimistic I've been in a long time coming into a new season. We are definitely contenders in the East next season, and we still have the pick swap with the Knicks next year, good times are ahead.


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That's been my thinking. Both for him and Tyson (I'm really hoping we keep Tyson and that Ben rubs off on him as well).
> 
> People are clamoring for Randolph and Harrington etc, who are just 6'9". We would be tiny at 6'3" 6'3" 6'7" 6'9" 6'8".


I'm trying to not get too stoked about this... but I can' help it! Big Ben in the red and white!

But why do you want Ben to rub off on T.T. and T.C.? :gopray: :whoknows:


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Big Ben
Tyson
Tyrus
Thabo
Kirk

Who could score on us?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Big Ben
> Tyson
> Tyrus
> Thabo
> ...


Who would we score against?


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Who would we score against?


i was wondering that as well


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

found this on wcremix, made by RowHard415


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

BenDengGo said:


> found this on wcremix, made by RowHard415


And now it's my new desktop wallpaper, superstardom has hit Chicago!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, what a time to go out of town and be without internet access! I've got to say, I'm really psyched about this deal. We are going to be a force, and we are going to be a force NOW. Good work, Pax.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

A few months ago when I looked over the list of upcoming free agents, Ben Wallace's name jumped out. I quickly realized that there was no way the Pistons would let him go. The rest of the free agent list was depressing.

Chandler is as good as gone. Too bad, but necessary.

Paxson just kicked the training wheels off this team. We're contenders...NOW!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats on the trade, not to ruin your momment, ben cant stop shaq... watch the eastern confs?? But I predict the Heat and the Bulls to be #1 and #2 spots in the east.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Shaq isn't exactly the player he used to be though.

Proof? = NBA FINALS

Nobody can stop shaq but we did do a pretty good job of slowing him down in our series.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

umm, does double and triple team ring a bell?

You have to admit, if he is played 1 on 1, he is unstoppable, to ANY center.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Shaq's lost a few steps man.....

He's not the factor that he used to be......

Wade is what you must focus on now


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The best part of this is, that Ben did not consent to a S&T, leaving Detroit with nothing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> The best part of this is, that Ben did not consent to a S&T, leaving Detroit with nothing.


That actually hurts us though, because we have less cap space. If we could have done a S&T we'd still be in the hunt for another player or two.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I rather give Detroit nothing. If we gave them Tyson, I see him having more success there, than here. This way, we are clearly better than Detroit, even if we ship Tyson out for PJ.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Shaq's lost a few steps man.....
> 
> He's not the factor that he used to be......
> 
> Wade is what you must focus on now


I agree, but then you have to admit, BWallace, is getting old also.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

good job..now all you need is someone who can score in the paint


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

What a wonderful way to greet the day. C space, crap space, and whatever other names it has been called, now has a face. Big Bad Ben Wallace. Jib personified.

We are now becoming a real force in the East and we haven't even made our consolidation trade. Maybe we won't have to.

Paaaaaxxxxxx. Duuuuuuuude.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

taking a break from all the hand-wringing about chandler, marc stein in a non-insider article says:



> The Bulls have led the league in field-goal percentage defense for the past two seasons and played Miami closer than anyone else in the East playoffs, all of which happened before they selected the promising Thomas and secured a contract commitment from a four-time Defensive Player of the Year. Bulls general manager John Paxson has spoken often of his team's need for "size and athleticism" to have a real shot at returning to the NBA's elite, and adding Wallace, Thomas and P.J. Brown -- if Chicago indeed nabs Brown for Chandler, as expected -- would be a fine start.
> 
> Don't forget, furthermore, that the Bulls also have the right to swap first-round picks with the New York Knicks in the 2007 draft, as part of the Eddy Curry trade. With draft experts already billing the '07 crop as one of the deepest in years, Chicago could be looking at another potential nugget if the Knicks wind up in the lottery again.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2508927


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think it's amusing that because of the moratorium on official comments from team officials, that bulls.com has to put the wallace story with a big QUESTION MARK on their front page.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This was a great signing. I'm really excited about the Bulls this season... the Wallace signing should not be downplayed... it was a great move by Paxson for the short term.

Let's go get them next year.

For me at least, the reason I'm so against the other trade on the table is that the Wallace signing gets us closer. We're one move away from really having a shot at the title. 

Either way, this will be an exciting season. I just want to see another banner go up.

Go Bulls!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> This was a great signing. I'm really excited about the Bulls this season... the Wallace signing should not be downplayed... it was a great move by Paxson for the short term.
> 
> Let's go get them next year.
> 
> ...


Nice post. Deserves an Amen.

Amen!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow.

Didn't think this would really happen. Unfortunately Chandler's got to go, I hope we do a little better than the Charlotte trade that's being tossed around.

Still, this is a big signing and totally kills the idea that Chicago isn't an appealing destination for free agents. The rest of this off-season should be really interesting...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> *Clearly, Wallace's decision to bolt Detroit for a four-year, $52 million deal in Chicago was the Shot Heard 'Round the World. Bulls GM John Paxson pulled off a coup in snagging Big Ben out of Motown's backyard. Not only did Paxson improve the Bulls significantly, but he dealt a devastating blow to a key Central Division rival.*
> 
> The Cavs, Pacers and Bucks also now suddenly have a clearer path to dethroning Detroit as division champs next season. Paxson should be getting thank-you notes from his Central Division GM peers any day now.
> 
> ...



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/07/04/wallace.react/


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i stuck this puppy because, well, because i can.


it's huge news. hate to see it slide down the page.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

seriously, how freaking happy is skiles right now?

this is a coach that gave AD 30 minutes per game!

I WANNA DO THE "LET'S-GET-RETARDED" DANCE :banana:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a real issue here. Did skiles have dinner with Big Ben and did Big Ben pass the skiles stare down test. This is an issue. Aldridge clearly did not and now he is in Portland. I wouldnt sign Ben until he passes the stare test.

david


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

giusd said:


> I have a real issue here. Did skiles have dinner with Big Ben and did Big Ben pass the skiles stare down test. This is an issue. Aldridge clearly did not and now he is in Portland. I wouldnt sign Ben until he passes the stare test.
> 
> david


the stare down, is actually a distraction move so that paxson can sneak in and take a blood sample for dna testing


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Does Skiles plan to feature Wallace, with his atrocious career FG% and FT%s, on offense, or will he figure out another way to appease Ben's desire for shots and touches?



> The Pistons, not wanting to exceed the luxury-tax threshold in coming years, were hoping the team would be a selling point for Wallace, even though he felt undervalued over the last 10 years of his career. At times, Wallace's desire to be recognized — whether in the offense or in free agency — created tension.
> 
> Upset over his limited role in the offense late in the season, Wallace refused to re-enter a late-season game in Orlando. He waved off Coach Flip Saunders, an insubordinate act that seemed isolated until the conference finals against Miami.
> 
> The Pistons had struggled in the previous series against Cleveland and never seemed to regain their cohesion against the Heat. It was then that Wallace was the loudest critic of Saunders, saying he didn't focus enough on defense.


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/04/sports/basketball/04nba.html

Here's a somewhat sobering take that says if you want to get it done in the East, it has to be in the next couple years before James, Howard, and Wade ascend to the top (which I didn't really get in Wade's case, but whatever):



> Why in the world were the Detroit Pistons willing to offer Ben Wallace, a player with a limited skill set (no offense), a four-year, $49.6 million deal, even if the soon-to-be 32-year-old would likely be an overpaid shell of himself in its final season or two?
> 
> Not that it mattered, because the Chicago Bulls quickly trumped that bloated deal with an even richer offer, for four years and nearly $60 million, one that Wallace accepted Monday night according to multiple media reports. Wallace's addition thrusts Chicago, if you can believe it, back into championship contention.
> 
> ...





> f you want to win a championship, you had better do it right here, right now. You can't build up a team with young players and hope it works in three years because the fact is that your young players aren't as good as the young players on Cleveland, Miami and Orlando. It isn't even close. You're going to lose.
> 
> You can't worry about whether a contract is a dog in 2010 and will affect your team's ability to compete for a title because James, Wade and Howard already are going to overwhelmingly affect your team's ability to compete for a title. You aren't getting out of the second round.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=dw-wildwildeast070306&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

don't underestimate the power of the hinrich/duhon lob pass on the bulls play of "big man fakes to the edge of FT line, then cuts back to the basket for an alley" :biggrin: i'm sure curry misses that one

also, i'd ommit howard from that list untill i see proof of him dominating offensively. magic fans keep screaming for him to demand the ball.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

listen to this jag bag from Detroit sports radio on SportsCenter right now. Sounds extremely jealous. "Goodbye and good riddance, Ben. We don't need you anyway. The Bulls overspent. We got the better end of this." yeah, BS. They would kill to have him back.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Since four seasons ago, Wallace's production has gone down 1.4 rebounds per game and 0.25 blks per game. If he continues to decline at that rate, he will be a very mediocre player during the second half of his contract.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Since four seasons ago, Wallace's production has gone down 1.4 rebounds per game and 0.25 blks per game. If he continues to decline at that rate, he will be a very mediocre player during the second half of his contract.



Yeah, but he'll put up good numbers the next two seasons.

Let the future take care of itself.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Does Skiles plan to feature Wallace, with his atrocious career FG% and FT%s, on offense, or will he figure out another way to appease Ben's desire for shots and touches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer to think that we've got waves of long athletic defenders to throw at such players.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

the whole pj brown thing got me down
I want to be happy, so i'll focus on this coup that
up until a week ago no one believed was possible

*PAX GOT BIG BAD BEN!!!
WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!!*
:banana: :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...rrissey,1,4567195.column?coll=cs-home-utility



> It took about eight years, but the Bulls finally got what they were looking for.
> 
> *A man.*
> 
> ...


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Rick Morrisey did not write that. I guarantee it. But good find either way. That's the kind of attitude we want and that Skiles has been imposing.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

even Sloth's favorite aquisiton doesn't tolerate any Sloth. I am beginning to see why Paxson valued Wallace so much. Despite the contrasting appearences, Pax and Ben are cut from the same cloth. I would love to see video from next year's practices. 

Wallace is the ultimate role model for a team full of hard working players. Wallace was rewarded for doing all the dirty work and sacrificing for the good of the team. The other Bulls can look at Wallace and realize that the Bulls reward for the what they preach. A good work ethic, tough defense and commitment to the game are rewarded in Chicago.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> even Sloth's favorite aquisiton doesn't tolerate any Sloth. I am beginning to see why Paxson valued Wallace so much. Despite the contrasting appearences, Pax and Ben are cut from the same cloth. I would love to see video from next year's practices.
> 
> Wallace is the ultimate role model for a team full of hard working players. Wallace was rewarded for doing all the dirty work and sacrificing for the good of the team. The other Bulls can look at Wallace and realize that the Bulls reward for the what they preach. A good work ethic, tough defense and commitment to the game are rewarded in Chicago.


You would think Brown and Wallace were cut from the same cloth two but they fueded apparantly. I'm not counting on Wallace to fill an AD-like leadership position.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Hmm, Paxon made a big move and about to make another and Scottmay, K4E, MikeDC don't like Paxon's moves. Anybody surprise?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow, Watching ESPN over the holiday sure didn't provide me with much needed Bulls news! I am excited and upset in the same breath. Adding Ben Wallace is huge. He can anchor our defense and mentor a guy like Thomas perfectly and should make the Bulls into a real contender. But....adding him at the expense of a Chandler salary dump is sort of like 2 steps forward and one step back IMO. I would have been really excited if we added Wallace and kept Chandler. If you look at Chandler & Big Ben's stats side by side Chandler really IS the pf version of Wallace plus he is much younger obviously, so why the rush to deal Chandler? The Bulls are cheaping out...pure and simple. They had the chance to add Wallace and they did so which is good but they shouldn't have done so at the expense of losing Chandler IMO. Especially when they have the cap to add Wallace and KEEP Chandler. ANd for those of you expecting us to add PJ Brown and then deal him for some stud...it ain't gonna happen, this move is strictly to move Chandlers deal for expiring contracts. I certainly hope there is no truth to the KG rumor as that deal is atrocious, we would be giving up WAY too much young talent for a guy near 30. PJ Brown is slow, methodical, we won't be running the fast break well with him on the team, something we could do with Chandler. JR Smith, as I have said numerous times, is a really outstanding young basketball prospect. I know there has been some bad blood between him and NO but the guy has tons of skills and I really don't see where he has too much of an attitude problem other than being a bit immature. He is a hard worker that used to help his mason father do concrete jobs for crying out loud. He has to beg his mama to spend his NBA money! How can he be a problem child? Oh, and all of this has posted about him "refusing to play in the Summer league" sounds like his dad to me; "Earlier this week, Earl Smith said his son would not play for the Hornets' summer league team in Las Vegas because of the possible trade. When the Hornets released their summer roster Monday, Smith wasn't on the list". 

I called the Ben Wallace signing too, so props tme too, I always felt it would happen even though a lot of people thought it was against the odds. I'm glad it happened but dissappointed that the Bulls are cheaping out when it comes to Chandler. I think even if we kept Chandler and played him part of the year his value would go up and we could get better. IS NO giving us a draft pick in this deal or something? Chandler for PJ Brown...wtf? Clearly a cap move. But, at least Smith has some talent and could be a nice pickup for us if he can get along with the Bulls better than he did with the Hornets. 

I say, keep Chandler, sign Jackie Butler....call it an offseason. Of course, I don't want to win ONE title, I want a dynasty baby!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ace20004u said:


> Wow, Watching ESPN over the holiday sure didn't provide me with much needed Bulls news! I am excited and upset in the same breath. Adding Ben Wallace is huge. He can anchor our defense and mentor a guy like Thomas perfectly and should make the Bulls into a real contender. But....adding him at the expense of a Chandler salary dump is sort of like 2 steps forward and one step back IMO. I would have been really excited if we added Wallace and kept Chandler. If you look at Chandler & Big Ben's stats side by side Chandler really IS the pf version of Wallace plus he is much younger obviously, so why the rush to deal Chandler? The Bulls are cheaping out...pure and simple. They had the chance to add Wallace and they did so which is good but they shouldn't have done so at the expense of losing Chandler IMO. Especially when they have the cap to add Wallace and KEEP Chandler. ANd for those of you expecting us to add PJ Brown and then deal him for some stud...it ain't gonna happen, this move is strictly to move Chandlers deal for expiring contracts. I certainly hope there is no truth to the KG rumor as that deal is atrocious, we would be giving up WAY too much young talent for a guy near 30. PJ Brown is slow, methodical, we won't be running the fast break well with him on the team, something we could do with Chandler. JR Smith, as I have said numerous times, is a really outstanding young basketball prospect. I know there has been some bad blood between him and NO but the guy has tons of skills and I really don't see where he has too much of an attitude problem other than being a bit immature. He is a hard worker that used to help his mason father do concrete jobs for crying out loud. He has to beg his mama to spend his NBA money! How can he be a problem child? Oh, and all of this has posted about him "refusing to play in the Summer league" sounds like his dad to me; "Earlier this week, Earl Smith said his son would not play for the Hornets' summer league team in Las Vegas because of the possible trade. When the Hornets released their summer roster Monday, Smith wasn't on the list".
> 
> I called the Ben Wallace signing too, so props tme too, I always felt it would happen even though a lot of people thought it was against the odds. I'm glad it happened but dissappointed that the Bulls are cheaping out when it comes to Chandler. I think even if we kept Chandler and played him part of the year his value would go up and we could get better. IS NO giving us a draft pick in this deal or something? Chandler for PJ Brown...wtf? Clearly a cap move. But, at least Smith has some talent and could be a nice pickup for us if he can get along with the Bulls better than he did with the Hornets.
> 
> I say, keep Chandler, sign Jackie Butler....call it an offseason. Of course, I don't want to win ONE title, I want a dynasty baby!


CHEERS TO THAT!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow. Reading over this thread just caused me to realize how quickly we went from everyone having ecstatic fun together to a really ugly day.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GB said:


> Wow. Reading over this thread just caused me to realize how quickly we went from everyone having ecstatic fun together to a really ugly day.


This board ain't the same when there is no one pissing on the parade. 








:jump:


Although that one day of unity was fantastic. Wish that happened more... :sigh:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

THE oakley:

http://suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-oak07.html


> ''The Bulls are getting an architect and a strong builder in Ben Wallace,'' Oakley said. ''They're getting a guy who can design, draw, build and make things better





> ''He's gotten bigger and meaner over time. He's always had muscles. He just worked hard in the weight room and gym and got more of them.
> ''But muscles don't make a man. It's what's inside you that makes you a man. Ben got his success the hard way. He had to eat soup with a fork.''



I miss that crazy quote machine 



EDIT: nvm. just noticed this was made into a thread of it's own..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

story out of detroit today suggesting ben had "an ax to grind" with the pistons.



> _Rob Parker: Clubhouse Confidential_
> 
> *No chance for sign-and-trade*
> 
> ...




http://www.detroitnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060708/SPORTS08/607080318/1127/SPORTS0102


:raised_ey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^Maybe Wallace just wanted the team he was coming to, to be at full power? Is that a foreign concept?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Maybe Wallace just wanted the team he was coming to, to be at full power? Is that a foreign concept?


Judging that article it must be.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> But, why would Wallace nix a deal that potentially could have gotten him even more money?
> A sign-and-trade deal is usually good for all parties involved.
> 
> http://www.detroitnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060708/SPORTS08/607080318/1127/SPORTS0102


LOL at the Detroit media / newspapers. When Ben was still a free agent, they kept saying Ben was going to DEMAND a sign-and-trade with whichever team signed him. This way the Pistons could get something in return. Ben is so loyal to them, he wouldn't just leave them with nothing. :laugh: 

As far as him getting more money with a S&T... Did Ben get the max? Did he get a five or six-year deal? No. So a sign-and-trade wasn't necessary. Ben said it himself that he wasn't looking for more than four years. 

We could have offered Ben more than $60M WITHOUT a sign and trade. Remember, we still have around $3.5M in cap room after the Ben signing. I just think 4 yrs $60M was the highest Pax was willing to go. We weren't going to leave that offer on the table for too long either. Ben said Detroit's offer was $46M, not the $48-51M that was being reported.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did he pass the DNA test?


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

everything I've heard from Detroit media so far has just been extreme jealousy. It's ridiculous.


----------



## JustinC (Jul 10, 2006)

I was soooooo happy when I found this out!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kelly Dwyer, SI:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/kelly_dwyer/07/05/free.agents.champs.chumps/index.html

Technically, not one free agent has changed teams. Not one trade has gone through, no player was needlessly made into a multimillionaire, and no team vaulted out of the lottery and into the playoff picture. But, on July 12, the NBA's free agent season officially starts, and if players and agents are to be trusted (stop laughing), a whole host of names will hit the transaction wire. Below are some thoughts on the best and worst signings of the bunch.
Champs
Ben Wallace
What a coup for Chicago! They make a significant upgrade at basketball's most important position while significantly weakening their division's best team. Wallace may be 32 on opening night, but he'll get his act together for one season Roger Clemens-style, and give Chicago as good a chance as any to dethrone the Heat as Eastern Conference champs.
Topping that, any deal involving Tyson Chandler, whether he goes to New Orleans for P.J. Brown or J.R. Smith (likely), or to Minnesota in a package that brings Chicago Kevin Garnett (don't bet on it), adds to the score. Even at 36, Brown had a better season than Chandler last year, and his expiring contract would give the Bulls cap room next season to extend the contracts of their young contributors, or further explore the free agent market.


----------

